# Spiel vom Freilauf überwinden



## Jesh (17. Juni 2016)

Servus,

Beim technischen fahren im Stand hab ich immer Probleme mit meinem Freilauf. Angenommen man will ohne Anlauf also im Stand, dropen. Dann hab ich immer wieder das Problem das ich beim antreten/anfahren ins leere trete. Also ich meine das Spiel das zwiachen den einzelnen klinken ist. Es gibt sicher Freiläufe bei denen das geringer ist, meine allgemeine Frage ist aber wie ihr damit umgeht. 
Habe einen XD Freilauf.

Gruss Daniel


----------



## everywhere.local (17. Juni 2016)

Entweder du lebst damit und stellst dich darauf ein, oder du kaufst dir eine teurere Nabe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Kiwi- (17. Juni 2016)

Moin.
Was hast du denn für Naben verbaut?


----------



## Jesh (17. Juni 2016)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Entweder du lebst damit und stellst dich darauf ein, oder du kaufst dir eine teurere Nabe


 
Ne neue Nabe muss es jetzt nicht unbedingt sein. Reicht nicht auch ein anderer Freilauf? Wobei ich da was nicht ganz verstehe. Soweit ich weiß gibts für 11er Sram Kasetten nur den XD Freilauf und der wird wohl immer gleich sein nehm ich an. Könntest du mir das genauer erklären?

Und wie gehst du mit so nem großen Spiel um? Berechnest du den Tritt ins leere vorher mit ein und und positionierst dementsprechend deine Kurbel?


----------



## Jesh (17. Juni 2016)

-Kiwi- schrieb:


> Moin.
> Was hast du denn für Naben verbaut?


Seh ich leider nicht. Is bei Propain so ne Sache. Im Forum wird spekuliert das es ne Sixpack Nabe ist, welche weiß ich nicht. Wie eben schon geantwortet versteh ich nur nicht was das mit der Nabe zu tun hat. Is doch eher ne Sache vom Freilauf oder? Bei den 11er Kasetten von Sram gehen meines wissens doch eh nur die Xd Freiläufe.


----------



## everywhere.local (17. Juni 2016)

Jesh schrieb:


> Ne neue Nabe muss es jetzt nicht unbedingt sein. Reicht nicht auch ein anderer Freilauf? Wobei ich da was nicht ganz verstehe. Soweit ich weiß gibts für 11er Sram Kasetten nur den XD Freilauf und der wird wohl immer gleich sein nehm ich an. Könntest du mir das genauer erklären?
> 
> Und wie gehst du mit so nem großen Spiel um? Berechnest du den Tritt ins leere vorher mit ein und und positionierst dementsprechend deine Kurbel?


Zum Einen habe ich nicht so viel Leerweg. Zum anderen kannst du das mit einem schwereren Gang etwas reduzieren.
Ich glaube nicht, dass mit einem anderen Freilauf getan ist - das ist ein spezifisches Ersatzteil, welches für die jeweilige Nabe stets gleich ist.*

Ich nehme es eh nicht wahr - dafür fahre ich wohl schon zu lange... das ist halt irgendwann einfach drin... Am besten, bis der Antrieb greift, ohne Kraft pedalieren.

*von eventuellen Sonderfällen weiss ich jedenfalls nix


----------



## everywhere.local (17. Juni 2016)

Jesh schrieb:


> Seh ich leider nicht. Is bei Propain so ne Sache. Im Forum wird spekuliert das es ne Sixpack Nabe ist, welche weiß ich nicht. Wie eben schon geantwortet versteh ich nur nicht was das mit der Nabe zu tun hat. Is doch eher ne Sache vom Freilauf oder? Bei den 11er Kasetten von Sram gehen meines wissens doch eh nur die Xd Freiläufe.




Das Gegenstück zu den Sperrklinken vom Freilauf ist in der Nabe, also die Rasterung...
Siehe untere Darstellung, mittig-links


----------



## -Kiwi- (17. Juni 2016)

Es ist eine Frage der Rasterung/Verzahnung in der Nabe des entsprechenden Herstellers.
Hättest du eine (bestimmte) DT Swiss Nabe verbaut, könntest du dir deren (Tuning-) Zahnscheiben kaufen, die den Leerweg reduzieren.
Da ist auch die Freilauf-Mechanik wumpe. Sie spielt keine Rolle.


----------



## everywhere.local (17. Juni 2016)

-Kiwi- schrieb:


> Es ist eine Frage der Rasterung/Verzahnung in der Nabe des entsprechenden Herstellers.
> Hättest du eine (bestimmte) DT Swiss Nabe verbaut, könntest du dir deren (Tuning-) Zahnscheiben kaufen, die den Leerweg reduzieren.


Stimmt, so eine habe ich auch am Enduro, ganz vergessen 
Aber meine ist ausreichend gerastert.


----------



## Jesh (17. Juni 2016)

Ok danke euch, also liegts an der Nabe nicht am Freilauf. Dann muss ich vorerst wohl damit umgehen lernen. Danke für die Erklärung und die Tipps!


----------



## -Kiwi- (17. Juni 2016)

@bastifunbiker:

Bei meinen Dt Swiss hatte ich damals auch alle Zahnscheiben ausprobiert. Von 18 bist 54 Zähnen.
Mit der 54er hatte ich einen Leerweg von 6,67 Grad und einen krassen Sound... der mir aber auf Dauer zu krass war.
Die 36er Zahnscheiben fand ich insgesamt am besten. Auch wenig Leerweg und ein aggressiver Sound... aber nicht zu derbe.

Vor kurzem hatte ich eine der neueren e13 Naben mit einer 60er Verzahnung. Die war super. 6 Grad Leerweg und ein guter Klang. Dumpfer als bei DT Swiss, daher angenehmer für die Ohren.

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Kiwi- (17. Juni 2016)

@Jesh, ich würde einfach bei einem deiner nächsten (Laufrad-) Upgrades für's Bike auf die Wahl deiner Nabe achten und entsprechend eine feine Rasterung wählen.
So 'ne Chris King mit 72 Zähnchen ist auch 'was Feines!


----------



## everywhere.local (17. Juni 2016)

-Kiwi- schrieb:


> @bastifunbiker:
> 
> Bei meinen Dt Swiss hatte ich damals auch alle Zahnscheiben ausprobiert. Von 18 bist 54 Zähnen.
> Mit der 54er hatte ich einen Leerweg von 6,67 Grad und einen krassen Sound... der mir aber auf Dauer zu krass war.
> ...


habe gerade deinen alten Thread gelesen  jedenfalls die erste Seite.


----------



## RetroRider (17. Juni 2016)

Fixie-Nabe! Hat überhaupt keinen Leerweg. Allerdings auch keine Kontrolle über die Kurbelstellung...


----------



## JoeArschtreter (17. Juni 2016)

Das Fixie ist eben das Rad für Leute die sich gerne dominieren lassen


----------



## Fabeymer (17. Juni 2016)

Eines der besten Tech-Videos zum Thema Freilauf:


----------



## DrMo (19. Juni 2016)

Jesh schrieb:


> Angenommen man will ohne Anlauf also im Stand, dropen. Dann hab ich immer wieder das Problem das ich beim antreten/anfahren ins leere trete.



Nennen wir das mal Wheelie-Drop. Ich denke das geht auch mit 36 Klicks im Freilauf gut -> Gangwahl, Vertraut werden mit dem Rad, Power erst aufs Pedal, wenn du Widerstand spürst (siehe Basti)

Falls du Trial fahren willst dann lohnt sich die Investition in anderes Material, ansonsten kannst du durch Üben - ggf. unter Anleitung - wahrscheich mehr erreichen und sparst ne Menge Geld.

Narben/Freiläufe aus dem Trial Bereich haben viele Clicks. In wie weit diese mit diversen Gangschaltungen kompatibel sind weiß ich nicht. Außerdem habe ich gehört, dass Trial-Narben nicht so gut gedichtet sind, d.h. im Schlamm gehen sie schnell kaputt.
BTW: Gutes Video, danke Fabeymer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (19. Juni 2016)

Wer permanenten, unmittelbaren Vortrieb haben möchte, der sollte tatsächlich in entsprechende Naben investieren. 

Ich habe mir im letzten Frühjahr - einem unwiderstehlichen Bikemarktangebot sei Dank - den lang gehegten Traum von einem Satz Kings erfüllt. Das ist tatsächlich ein ganz anderes Fahren...viel flüssiger und gefühlt auch sicherer. Egal, ob z.B. eine Wurzelpassage bergauf nach einer Kurve oder eine Kante bergab, bei der man beschleunigen muss oder einen (kurzen) Impuls benötigt...es ist einfach extrem angenehm, jederzeit mit quasi null Verzögerung in die Pedale treten zu können und sofort Vortrieb zu haben.


----------



## --- (9. Juli 2016)

Jesh schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> Beim technischen fahren im Stand hab ich immer Probleme mit meinem Freilauf. Angenommen man will ohne Anlauf also im Stand, dropen. Dann hab ich immer wieder das Problem das ich beim antreten/anfahren ins leere trete. Also ich meine das Spiel das zwiachen den einzelnen klinken ist. Es gibt sicher Freiläufe bei denen das geringer ist, meine allgemeine Frage ist aber wie ihr damit umgeht.
> Habe einen XD Freilauf.
> ...



Sorry, aber da stimmt irgendwas anderes nicht. Selbst mit dem schlechtesten Freilauf bekommt man das hin. Also ich schätze mal das es einfach an deiner Fahrtechnik liegt. Bei dir stimmt wohl das Timing zwischen Kurbelstellung, deiner Position und der Kante von der du droppen willst nicht. Das mußt du hinbekommen. Ein neuer Freilauf oder Nabe bringt dir m.M. nach überhaupt nix.


----------



## gerison (24. August 2016)

Servus!

Trackstand mit gezogener Bremse; richtiger Gang; kurz mit dem guten Pedal zurückpedalieren ; dann maßvoll Druck aufs Pedal; Bremse auf > Droppen oder was auch immer.  Da gibts dann null Spiel.

Ist der gleiche Vorgang, wenn man vor schwierigen Passagen mit wenig Anfahrtsraum zum Stillstand kommt und wieder Anfahren muss.

Mit einem Totweg beim Freilauf hat die Angelegenheit nichts zu tun; das ist reine Fahrtechnik, die sich mit Material nicht ersetzten lässt.

so long
gerison


----------

